# Cream + Grey = Ok?



## 99%Thrift (Oct 2, 2007)

Sometimes the simplest questions are the hardest to search...
Does cream, in general, go with grey? I always think of cream as a member of the brown family, rather than as a neutral, and the only brown I am comfortable matching to grey is shoes...


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I believe cream is off-white

Regardless, I don't this this working out at all

What shade of gray?

It's fall, you don't want light colors anyway


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't like mixing cream and grey. I do, however, like a rich tan with grey.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Get it right, and it can be better than OK, it can be classic. But gray can be many different colors, and so can cream. Tint and tone are vital.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes, one takes creme in one's Earl Grey on Tuesdays and Thursdays, apres Orpah, with Q-cumber on cornbread sannies sans crust. Thank you for your interest, and you?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

jamgood said:


> Yes, one takes creme in one's Earl Grey on Tuesdays and Thursdays, apres Orpah, with Q-cumber on cornbread sannies sans crust. Thank you for your interest, and you?


Cornbread?!?!


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Cornbread?!?!


Oui, et Vous?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

jamgood said:


> Yes, one takes creme in one's Earl Grey on Tuesdays and Thursdays, apres Orpah, with Q-cumber on cornbread sannies sans crust. Thank you for your interest, and you?


Qu'est que c'est que ca, "sannies" ?

I assume you mean SARNIES old boy? :icon_smile_wink:

Roast beef and horseradish please, if you're going to the kitchen that is. :icon_smile:

And here's something us tea drinkers have always known about the health benefits of black tea

https://www.i-dietetique.com/?action=podcast&id=4907


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Cream and grey can go together. It depends on the shades as stated. I would avoid a monochromatic mix.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Both cream knitwear and cream socks combine especially well with nicely mottled gray flannels.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

99%Thrift:

Both colors are neutral and can be paired with any other colors. You can also dress in all neutrals!

You might want to review these articles under Coordination linked from the Home Page!








*COORDINATION*
*
Coordination
Color Coordination
Practical Color Help*
*Color Made Simple!*

jamgood: Lemon for moi!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

jamgood said:


> Oui, et Vous?


Why, fresh-baked white bread with the crusts cut off, of course!


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Matt S said:


> I don't like mixing cream and grey. I do, however, like a rich tan with grey.


Tan with gray? That's crazyy!


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Scoundrel said:


> Tan with gray? That's crazyy!


I despise the combination, too. However, a lot of people here on AAAC and a lot of people on SF like or love the combinations of grays and beiges and grays and browns. It's just as the old saying goes, to each their own.

Or, as attorney Alan Isaacson (the ongoing on and off-on far more than off-attorney for Larry Flynt wonderfully portrayed by Edward Norton in The People vs. Larry Flynt; Woody Harrelson just as wonderfully portrayed Larry Claxton Flynt himself in this classic movie from late 1996) would say if he had the same opinion of the combinations of grays and beiges and grays and browns that you and I have, Scoundrel; "I don't like grays with beiges or grays with browns. But what I do like is that we live in a country where we have the right to make that choice".


----------

